# Auguste Saltzman Watch Info



## jedimetals360 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello, I Have An 1858 auguste Saltzman Pocket Watch That I Am Trying To Get Information On. Jewel Count (15 That Are Visible), Rarity, Etc. It Is A SidewiNder With Glass Front And Back. It Is Inscribed With "Auguste Saltsman, Indept. Quarter Seconds, Chaux De Fonds, No. 1255" And Would Like To Know How Many Of This Model Were Produced. Any Information Would Be Helpful. I Really Know Nothing About Antique Pocket Watches. Thanks


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum jedimetals. Sorry I can't be of help, but what would help the experts here are close-up's of the piece.

Mike


----------

